# Forcing user Login on CyberOam Client



## Gmk51080 (May 28, 2012)

Hello, I'm using Cyberaom as Firewall in my company, i have installed on all Client machines the cyberoam client application that require a username and Password in order to login. 

The issue is that even if the users didn't not log in to cyberoam client application, they are still able to access the internet. 

What should i do in this regard in order to force them login before using the internet ? 

thanks


----------

